

Why Madrid's poor fear Goldman Sachs and Blackstone - dreamweapon
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/24/us-spain-housing-specialreport-idUSKCN0ID0GP20141024

======
dreamweapon
Comments from anyone at Goldman or Blackstone would be especially welcome.

~~~
rasz_pl
they are too busy buying new yachts

